# A Haunted Chess Board?



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I made this similar to my haunted Ouija Board and like it much more. I'll be displaying it in a similar fashion as the POTC ride at Disneyland. I'll put a candle on the table and with some cobwebs and I'll have a pirate skeleton sitting on a crate with his elbow on the table contemplating his next move.

haunted chess board :: S7300228.flv video by buckaneerbabe - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid153.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid153.photobucket.com/albums/s202/buckaneerbabe/haunted%20chess%20board/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@s202/buckaneerbabe/haunted%20chess%20board/S7300228

and with a black light

haunted chess board :: S7300230.flv video by buckaneerbabe - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid153.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid153.photobucket.com/albums/s202/buckaneerbabe/haunted%20chess%20board/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@s202/buckaneerbabe/haunted%20chess%20board/S7300230


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow buckaneerbabe that looks great ,,,, now a how too


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh sweet!!! I love that idea.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent idea!

Very original!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

very cool!!!!! How'd you do that?( I guess i missed the other board????)


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Very cool indeed - now just some sliding magnets under the table to get the pieces to move around ...


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*Exactly!*



Hellvin said:


> Very cool indeed - now just some sliding magnets under the table to get the pieces to move around ...


yeah the motor with some gears making a back forth motion! and it will make people so happy they will pee! OMG haunted!!!

I might have to rip you off.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

That is a great prop buckaneerbabe, thanks for posting it!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh yeah! I like the ghostly things as opposed to the bloody things. This is one cool prop! Kudos for you creativity.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's really cool! Great job!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, a how to please! 
That is really cool


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Awesome prop but the King can't go that many spaces. Does that mean ghosts can't play chest?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great job Bucky
that will go great with all your excellent pirates set up


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That turned out really good! Spoooooooky with the blacklight.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice the blacklight looks killer. What about an audio track of two voices fighting (are you going to make a move or what?)? Without any skeleton there; just two unseen ghosts bickering.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> Awesome prop but the King can't go that many spaces. Does that mean ghosts can't play chest?


Sure, there are limits to what the King can do, but the queen has no limitations. At least that's the way it works in my house.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Sure, there are limits to what the King can do, but the queen has no limitations. At least that's the way it works in my house.


Wasn't that the King that moved or queen. Or did you just make a joke that I missed. LOL


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Awesome prop but the King can't go that many spaces. Does that mean ghosts can't play *chest*?


Tell me... just how does one play "chest"? 

I have an idea, butt...


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Moon Dog said:


> Tell me... just how does one play "chest"?
> 
> I have an idea, butt...


I have no clue how to play either!! LOL Maybe someone will teach me someday.

Thanks, this one was fun to build and I like the results even thought it's not "chess correct". Maybe someday I'll figure a way to modify this to play a real game. Anyway I'll put a how to up for thoses that are interested soon.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

You always impress me!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wonderful job...again!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

REALLY NICE, Babe


----------

